# Electric Awning



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

our new trailer has the electric awning, this is new for us. My question is anchoring. At our summer site last year, we anchored the regular awning on the Outback with ropes and cement blocks, this, after the wind flipped awning up onto roof. With electric awning, what do those of you suggest? Can we do same thing without harming it?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> our new trailer has the electric awning, this is new for us. My question is anchoring. At our summer site last year, we anchored the regular awning on the Outback with ropes and cement blocks, this, after the wind flipped awning up onto roof. With electric awning, what do those of you suggest? Can we do same thing without harming it?


 Doxie,

You can use an awning strap, we have for a long while, but the electric awning has sort of shock absorbers that will spill the wind a lot better than the old awning.

We now have an electric awning after we got the 5vr, and the awning strap we had went with the 31RQS.

If I had my 5vr here I'd look at it for you just to make sure. But I think they behave a bit better. Much better than the first year models.

Eric


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I tie mine down with the awning tie down kit. It works fine. Make sure you tie one end down lower than the other. After you get use to it you will like it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well it really depends on if you have the auto spill function on the the awning or the manual tilt function. I would tilt and tie it down so the wind could not have as much of an effect on it.


----------

